# FreeBSD 9.0-Beta3 with RootFS on RAIDZ not boots after kernel rebuilding



## G_Nerc (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi!
Please help me!
That's my problem:
I have a box Phenom 1090T + 4*2Tb HDD. I'm install on that machine FreeBSD 9.0-Beta3 amd64 with that *HOWTO*
All ok and works and i'm reboots several times after install. Later (13.10.2011) i'm csup latest FreeBSD sources with *RELENG_9* tag and clean kernel config from GDB,WITNESS, DEBUG and other debugging options and

```
make buildkernel && make installkernel && reboot
```
After that box not booting. Tells 

```
Trying to mount root from zfs:myzfs []...
Mounting from zfs:myzfs failed with error 2.
Loader variables:
  vfs.root.mountfrom=zfs:myzfs
```

I'm trying to escape to loader prompt and do:

```
unload
load /boot/kernel.old/opensolaris.ko
load /boot/kernel.old/zfs.ko
load /boot/loader.old/kernel
boot
```
But this not helps. What i need to do for solving my problem?


----------



## G_Nerc (Oct 15, 2011)

Problem solved! It's just missing 

```
geom_part_gpt_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf. And to boot in system I do this: 
	
	



```
load /boot/kernel/geom_part_gpt.ko
boot
```


----------

